# Fettuccine with Chicken & Broccoli Rabe



## masta (May 19, 2006)

*Fettuccine with Roasted Chicken and Broccoli Rabe<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />*


1 pound broccoli rabe, trimmed, stalks cut crosswise into 3-inch pieces 
½ lb of fettuccine pasta 
1 (14-ounce) can reduced-sodium chicken broth 
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice 
2 1/2 cups shredded roasted chicken (turkey also works well) 
3/4 cup freshly grated Parmesan 
1/2 cup pine nuts
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley leaves 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 tablespoon lemon zest 
1 teaspoon red pepper flakes
3 cloves of chopped garlic
Salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste 

Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Add the broccoli rabe and cook until crisp-tender, 2 minutes. Using a slotted spoon, transfer the broccoli rabe to a large bowl of ice water. Once cooled, drain broccoli rabe and set aside. Add the fettuccine to the same pot of boiling water and cook until just tender, about 2 minutes. Drain, reserving 1 cup of cooking liquid. Meanwhile, bring the chicken broth, garlic, red pepper flakes and lemon juice just to a boil in a heavy large skillet over medium-high heat. Add the partially cooked pasta and cook until almost all the liquid is absorbed (cooked al dente) Add broccoli rabe, 1/2 cup of Parmesan, pine nuts, parsley, oil, and lemon zest. Toss to coat, adding some of the reserved cooking liquid, 1/4 cup at a time, to moisten. Season the pasta with salt and pepper, to taste. Mound the pasta into bowls and sprinkle with the remaining Parmesan and serve.<BR style="mso-special-character: line-break" clear=all>


----------



## peterCooper (May 19, 2006)

What is broccoli rabe?

I know what broccoli is!


----------



## pkcook (May 19, 2006)

Thanks Masta,


Now I'm going to have to go get lunch




because my mouth is watering!


----------



## masta (May 19, 2006)

*Broccoli Rabe
*Broccoli Rabe (pronounced Broccoli Rob) is also referred to as *rabe* or *rapini*. *
**



*
*Photograph by gourmetsleuth.com*

*
About Broccoli Rabe*
Broccoli Rabe (pronounced Broccoli Rob) is also referred to as *rabe* or *rapini*. This is another leafy green vegetable that is frequently eaten in Southern Italy and has become popular in the United States. The vegetable has a slightly bitter taste and is frequently steamed or lightly sauteed in olive oil. 

The Broccoli Rabe flower looks similar to the broccoli florets. Despite the name this plant is not a type of broccoli but it is in the same brassica family. One of the many health benefits of this vegetable is that it is rich in certain phytochemicals, including sulforaphane and indoles. These are chemicals which are proving to protect us against cancer. 
*Nutrition*
<TABLE>
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center width=200 bgColor=#ff9900 colSpan=2>
<DIV =CONTENT>


*Broccoli Rabe/1 cup raw*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD bgColor=#ffffcc>
<DIV =CONTENT>


Calories</TD>
<TD align=right bgColor=#ffffcc>
<DIV =CONTENT>


20</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD bgColor=#ffffcc>
<DIV =CONTENT>


Total fat (g)</TD>
<TD align=right bgColor=#ffffcc>
<DIV =CONTENT>


--</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD bgColor=#ffffcc>
<DIV =CONTENT>


Saturated fat (g)</TD>
<TD align=right bgColor=#ffffcc>
<DIV =CONTENT>


--</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD bgColor=#ffffcc>
<DIV =CONTENT>


Monounsaturated fat (g)</TD>
<TD align=right bgColor=#ffffcc>
<DIV =CONTENT>


--</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD bgColor=#ffffcc>
<DIV =CONTENT>


Polyunsaturated fat (g)</TD>
<TD align=right bgColor=#ffffcc>
<DIV =CONTENT>


--</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD bgColor=#ffffcc>
<DIV =CONTENT>


Dietary fiber (g)</TD>
<TD align=right bgColor=#ffffcc>
<DIV =CONTENT>


--</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD bgColor=#ffffcc>
<DIV =CONTENT>


Protein (g)</TD>
<TD align=right bgColor=#ffffcc>
<DIV =CONTENT>


3</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD bgColor=#ffffcc>
<DIV =CONTENT>


Carbohydrate (g)</TD>
<TD align=right bgColor=#ffffcc>
<DIV =CONTENT>


4</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD bgColor=#ffffcc>
<DIV =CONTENT>


Cholesterol (mg)</TD>
<TD align=right bgColor=#ffffcc>
<DIV =CONTENT>


0</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD bgColor=#ffffcc>
<DIV =CONTENT>


Sodium (mg)</TD>
<TD align=right bgColor=#ffffcc>
<DIV =CONTENT>


20</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD bgColor=#ffffcc>
<DIV =CONTENT>


Beta-carotene (mg)</TD>
<TD align=right bgColor=#ffffcc>
<DIV =CONTENT>


7.6</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD bgColor=#ffffcc>Vitamin C (mg)</TD>
<TD align=right bgColor=#ffffcc>72</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
*Nutritional information provided by **WholeHealthMD.com*


----------

